# 8 Weight Rec



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

So I'm retiring my Sage RPL 890 that I built some 25+ years ago. It served me well in fact I'll probably still use it but my wife doesn't know what to get me for Christmas so she thought a new Fly rod not components a factory rod would be a nice gift. We're in the process of buying a place on Little Gasparilla Island in SW Florida so my little lady wants me to have a new toy







. The rod is for the BC, Reds, Snook and Juvenile Tarps.
I was thinking about Scotts Sector, T&T's Exocett SS in 250 or Sages Salt HD, what do you guys think?
Any suggestions would be welcome.
Vinny


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Vinny,
1st. Congrats on retiring. 2nd Congrats on getting in a place on Little Gasparilla. Are you planning to live on the island full time? We have a weekend place down there. Maybe we can fish together when you get settled in.

As for the rods, I would go to the nearest fly shop and cast all the rods on your list and see which one "feels" the best for your casting stroke.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Recently picked up a Sage Maverick 8wt. Very happy with it. Handled a slot red nicely about a week ago.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you but I'm retiring the rod sorta speak. I can't retire from teaching till 6/22 maybe a year sooner if the state passes the Bill that's been sitting in committee for the last 6 months.
My wife and I plan on moving in to our new place full time once retired. I'll keep the Pompano condo and my home in NY. I can't see any reason to leave paradise unless family calls. I will fish with you anytime, pm me your number and I'll touch base when I'm down there.
Thank you for the "casting stroke" advise, I've been throwing three different rods for the last 25 years so I figure my stroke is adaptable but one never knows..
Looking forward to wetting a line.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

treat yourself....loomis asquith in 8wt is pure bliss.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Love the Sector have an 8wt with a 6wt on the way! Great feel to the rods from close range on out. Super accurate and you can present a fly very subtle. It’s a really fun rod to cast and tug on some fish.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Flyfish40 said:


> Love the Sector have an 8wt with a 6wt on the way! Great feel to the rods from close range on out. Super accurate and you can present a fly very subtle. It’s a really fun rod to cast and tug on some fish.


Thank you.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I jùst intercepted, a confirmation email that I probably wasn't suppose to see. My wife ordered me a Loomis Asquith. 
Best I act surprised 😳


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Vinny L said:


> I jùst intercepted, a confirmation email that I probably wasn't suppose to see. My wife ordered me a Loomis Asquith.
> Best I act surprised 😳


What a wife! You will love it


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

You may be cool and all but some things have to be communicated clearly these days...


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

crboggs said:


> You may be cool and all but some things have to be communicated clearly these days...
> 
> View attachment 160662


You have know idea what a totalitarian state we’ve become! This place sucks moose cock!!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Flyfish40 said:


> What a wife! You will love it


She’s a keeper


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Congrats on the retirement. My favorite 8wts are the Orvis 3D and the NRX+.
these are both light in hand, they load quickly, and can cast the whole flyline.
Coming from the RPL, I would not go the Sector, Asquith, Salt HD.
I use a 7 and 9 Asquith all the time, but the 8 is just too stiff for most people and it starts loading with about 40 ft of flyline. The Salt HD is fast and heavy, and the Sector is very similar to the Asquith. I think there is a used 3D in the emporium.

mike


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

crboggs said:


> You may be cool and all but some things have to be communicated clearly these days...
> 
> View attachment 160662


Yup.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

paulrad said:


> Yup.


I don’t blame you guys for feeling this way. Trust me, my wife and I are your biggest fans.. 
Happy Thanksgiving
Vinny Lijoi


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Vinny L said:


> I jùst intercepted, a confirmation email that I probably wasn't suppose to see. My wife ordered me a Loomis Asquith.
> Best I act surprised 😳


Great rod!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Cory Michner said:


> Great rod!


Thanks, I’m pretty pumped! If any of you guys use one would you mind sharing which line you’re using. My research tells me the RIO Bonefish provides greatest distance with still relatively soft presentation. I never really had to worry about presentation when fishing Long Island for Stripers, Blues and Weakfish.
Any help would be appreciated 
Happy Thanksgiving 
Vinny


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

Not in any particular order...
Rio dc flats pro.
rio in touch striper.
Sa amplitude bonefish
I’ve never fished Rio dc bonefish so I can’t comment on that but I’m sure it’s great as well. And I’d like to try sa amplitude grand slam as an all around line as well.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

ryc72 said:


> Not in any particular order...
> Rio dc flats pro.
> rio in touch striper.
> Sa amplitude bonefish
> I’ve never fished Rio dc bonefish so I can’t comment on that but I’m sure it’s great as well. And I’d like to try sa amplitude grand slam as an all around line as well.


Thank you. You’ve used these on an 8 weight Asquith?


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I’d start with the SA Bonefish. If it does not turn over to suit you, cut a couple of feet off the front. It has a fairly delicate front taper for a saltwater line. Maybe for heavier flies and shorter range, the Rio Flats Pro is a good choice. Either line will be nice on that rod.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Vinny L said:


> I don’t blame you guys for feeling this way. Trust me, my wife and I are your biggest fans..
> Happy Thanksgiving
> Vinny Lijoi


Ha! I'll give you a provisional pass. But if we catch you with a flatbill cap, driving a prius with some kind of gay-ass coexist sticker on it, then we're shipping you right back to New York!

Line recommendation:
I'd probably start with chard tropical punch. Same taper as grand slam, but it's not whorvis.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

paulrad said:


> Ha! I'll give you a provisional pass. But if we catch you with a flatbill cap, driving a prius with some kind of gay-ass coexist sticker on it, then we're shipping you right back to New York!
> 
> Line recommendation:
> I'd probably start with chard tropical punch. Same taper as grand slam, but it's not whorvis.


Now thats FUNNY!!!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Hank said:


> I’d start with the SA Bonefish. If it does not turn over to suit you, cut a couple of feet off the front. It has a fairly delicate front taper for a saltwater line. Maybe for heavier flies and shorter range, the Rio Flats Pro is a good choice. Either line will be nice on that rod.


Thank you


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

Vinny L said:


> Thank you. You’ve used these on an 8 weight Asquith?


yep. ive used all 3 on my 8wt asquith. for bigger, heavier, bushier striper flies the striper line and dc flats pro are great. the sa bonefish line is great for longer leader and more delicate presentations. the sa bonefish line can toss bigger flies too but not with the same authority as the other two lines. and ive used the dc flats pro lines in long island, marthas vineyard, and charleston sc in the winter with no problems from water temp...the line is pretty water temp friendly.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

What kind of striper fishing will you be doing? By sight on LI?


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

brokeoff said:


> What kind of striper fishing will you be doing? By sight on LI?


I've been fishing Long Island from west bridges to the forks, north and south shores for the last 46 years. Fished Stripers and everything else including offshore swimmers everyway possible. Recently, last 5 years or so been light tackle and flying linesiders in the shadow lines of my local bridges. The Bass and Weakfishing the past two seasons has been epic.
To answer your question more directly, we blind cast the most productive areas, drift the inlets with eels or live Bunker, Porgies in other areas. The only sight fishing is usually In the fall when Bass/Blues are blowing up on baits.
You familiar with the Island?


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

good for you. im actually gonna be throwing the rio dc flats pro in mattituck the next couple of days. just happy to wet a line...if i hook up, that would be a bonus!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Vinny L said:


> I've been fishing Long Island from west bridges to the forks, north and south shores for the last 46 years. Fished Stripers and everything else including offshore swimmers everyway possible. Recently, last 5 years or so been light tackle and flying linesiders in the shadow lines of my local bridges. The Bass and Weakfishing the past two seasons has been epic.
> To answer your question more directly, we blind cast the most productive areas, drift the inlets with eels or live Bunker, Porgies in other areas. The only sight fishing is usually In the fall when Bass/Blues are blowing up on baits.
> You familiar with the Island?


I fish Nantucket to Maine on the flats. I think the fisheries of LI are very similar.

The RIO DC Bonefish worked well on the Asquith 8. I used that in the summer when using floating line and the Airflo Striper Ridge for an intermediate.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

ryc72 said:


> yep. ive used all 3 on my 8wt asquith. for bigger, heavier, bushier striper flies the striper line and dc flats pro are great. the sa bonefish line is great for longer leader and more delicate presentations. the sa bonefish line can toss bigger flies too but not with the same authority as the other two lines. and ive used the dc flats pro lines in long island, marthas vineyard, and charleston sc in the winter with no problems from water temp...the line is pretty water temp friendly.


Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

brokeoff said:


> I fish Nantucket to Maine on the flats. I think the fisheries of LI are very similar.
> 
> The RIO DC Bonefish worked well on the Asquith 8. I used that in the summer when using floating line and the Airflo Striper Ridge for an intermediate.


Excellent!!Thank you


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

ryc72 said:


> good for you. im actually gonna be throwing the rio dc flats pro in mattituck the next couple of days. just happy to wet a line...if i hook up, that would be a bonus!


On Long Island?


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

Vinny L said:


> On Long Island?


yep. mattituck long island new york. i dont know the area well. if you have any suggestions and care to share, please pm me. if you dont want to, i completely understand and no hard feelings...i get it. this kind of info is all very privileged. accessibility will be an issue as i wont have my waders so will probably stick to jetties or an empty dock somewhere. im just looking to get some casting in...catching would be a bonus. its been too long since ive cast my 8wt and 9wt.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

ryc72 said:


> good for you. im actually gonna be throwing the rio dc flats pro in mattituck the next couple of days. just happy to wet a line...if i hook up, that would be a bonus!


I sent you a "conversation" I guess? Not sure if it's a pm. Not to good with this stuff .


----------



## NJgeopainter (Nov 25, 2020)

Vinny L said:


> So I'm retiring my Sage RPL 890 that I built some 25+ years ago. It served me well in fact I'll probably still use it but my wife doesn't know what to get me for Christmas so she thought a new Fly rod not components a factory rod would be a nice gift. We're in the process of buying a place on Little Gasparilla Island in SW Florida so my little lady wants me to have a new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





crboggs said:


> Recently picked up a Sage Maverick 8wt. Very happy with it. Handled a slot red nicely about a week ago.





Vinny L said:


> Thanks, I’m pretty pumped! If any of you guys use one would you mind sharing which line you’re using. My research tells me the RIO Bonefish provides greatest distance with still relatively soft presentation. I never really had to worry about presentation when fishing Long Island for Stripers, Blues and Weakfish.
> Any help would be appreciated
> Happy Thanksgiving
> Vinny


I love that line. All of the choice are great ones but don’t over look the TFO Mangrove line they’re a great rod for the price saltwater rated and cast well


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

NJgeopainter said:


> I love that line. All of the choice are great ones but don’t over look the TFO Mangrove line they’re a great rod for the price saltwater rated and cast well


Thank you. I built a couple of spinners using their blanks. Nice stuff!!
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

I've bought a couple of used RPL's off ebay as backups for my originals....


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

fatman said:


> I've bought a couple of used RPL's off ebay as backups for my originals....


My RPL 890 served me well for a lot of years.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My buddy had a bumper sticker it said happiness is when a New Yorker heads north with a Canadian under each arm.

I prefer the older sage rods and pick mine up off ebay or here on occasion my favorite is easily the xi 2.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

fatman said:


> I've bought a couple of used RPL's off ebay as backups for my originals....


Great rods, I have two RPLx that I have been fishing for almost 35 years. I have newer Scott, Winston, Sage, and Hardy rods, but still love fishing with the RPLx now and then. As far as lines go, I am not a fan of Rio lines, the running line just tangles so easily. For a all around fly line I don't care for bonefish tapers, they are great for casting smaller flies at a distance, but not so much for loading big flies in close. I am fishing a AF Tropical Punch line which cast great, but I have had problems with the line separating from the core. I also like some of the Cortland lines and SA lines much more than Rio. Enjoy your new rod.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> My buddy had a bumper sticker it said happiness is when a New Yorker heads north with a Canadian under each arm.
> 
> I prefer the older sage rods and pick mine up off ebay or here on occasion my favorite is easily the xi 2.


I promise to fill my truck with Canadians and Yorkers when and if I head north after retiring and leaving this shithole!
I also have an X1090 XI 1290 both great rods. No intentions on replacing them.


----------



## 7wt charters (Dec 2, 2020)

Vinny L said:


> So I'm retiring my Sage RPL 890 that I built some 25+ years ago. It served me well in fact I'll probably still use it but my wife doesn't know what to get me for Christmas so she thought a new Fly rod not components a factory rod would be a nice gift. We're in the process of buying a place on Little Gasparilla Island in SW Florida so my little lady wants me to have a new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vinny L said:


> So I'm retiring my Sage RPL 890 that I built some 25+ years ago. It served me well in fact I'll probably still use it but my wife doesn't know what to get me for Christmas so she thought a new Fly rod not components a factory rod would be a nice gift. We're in the process of buying a place on Little Gasparilla Island in SW Florida so my little lady wants me to have a new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m a huge fan of the echo prime 2 piece rods!!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

7wt charters said:


> I’m a huge fan of the echo prime 2 piece rods!!


Thank you for that


----------



## Wata (Jun 24, 2020)

Another vote for the NRX+


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Hank said:


> I’d start with the SA Bonefish.


The SA Bonefish line turned over a small slider quite nicely for this tailer.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

crboggs said:


> The SA Bonefish line turned over a small slider quite nicely for this tailer.
> 
> View attachment 161464


Sweet!!!!


----------



## HeliRob (Aug 26, 2019)

Vinny L said:


> I jùst intercepted, a confirmation email that I probably wasn't suppose to see. My wife ordered me a Loomis Asquith.
> Best I act surprised 😳


She must really like you or something.....


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

HeliRob said:


> She must really like you or something.....


“Or something” 😉


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Used my Christmas present on local waters casting some new ties. The rod took a little getting use to with timing but once dialed in, its a sweet rod..


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Vinny L said:


> Used my Christmas present on local waters casting some new ties. The rod took a little getting use to with timing but once dialed in, its a sweet rod..


Congrat's! That rod is a very finely tuned machine. Enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you, I will!!


----------

